# Crystalline silica in Walmart's Expert lawn fertilizer?



## garydasc (Sep 3, 2021)

There is a warning on the label of Walmart's Expert lawn fertilizer that it contains Crystalline Silica which has shown to cause lung cancer. Why would it have that in it? The ingredients are Polymer-coated Urea, Urea, Muriate of potash, Iron Sucrate.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Inactive ingredients are not typically listed on labels. Apparently Silica is in the product.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

Silica is a naturally occurring mineral that plants use for growth.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Some sands can contain crystalline Silica (if the sand came from quartz rock). Play sand from Lowes for the kids to play with has a similar warning. 



https://www.quikrete.com/pdfs/sds-b4-playsand.pdf





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand#Hazards


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Probably from potash which is mined from the earth. There's going to be naturally-occurring sediments they can't filter out 100%.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Most paints/primers have the silica warning as well. It’s a very common mineral in the earth/soil, and when pulverized it can act as a tacking or binding mechanism. I group these warnings in the same category as the “Caution: Hot!” on hot drinks. Duh! Same here. It’s a pulverized mineral. Don’t breathe it into your lungs as much as you can help it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I saw dust masks that had a similar warning. Not sure if it was silica, but it warned of some compound in the mask. How crazy is that?


----------

